# spit/balmoral



## adam (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone interested in fishing the spit/balmoral friday arvo,after work.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm thinking of a Spit run crack of dawn Thursday if you're keen adam.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm a possible starter for Friday afternoon / early evening - depending how work goes!


----------



## Pedros (Oct 21, 2007)

Adam

I keep my kayak at Middle Harbour so normally very keen for a SPit/Balmoral fish - I can't get out this afternoon, yet I am going to hit the harbour at dawn's crack tomorrow morning (Sat) - I am keen to drag some lures/poppers around and try to get some fresh squiddlies before checking out the markers for any kingie action

Pedros


----------

